# anti-depressants for pain control



## Guest (Jan 11, 2000)

I am currently taking nortriptyline 30mg for pain control and would like to hear from anybody taking this. I have been taking it since October 99 and it has helped ease the pain. However, the first month I took 10mg then upped the dose to 20mg and the third month I increased the dose to 30mg. I am finding that after 5/6 weeks of each dose the pain then gets stronger and I have to increase the dosage. I don't want to take too much so would like to know from anybody else who is taking anti-depressants for pain and how they are doing with them.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

HI Mau, I don't know if I will be much help but want to welcome you. I was started on amitriptyline/elavil when first diagnosed, but I didn't like the groggy feeling I felt in the a.m.. These type of drugs are used to help you get into the deeper sleep stage so your muscles get a chance to relax resulting in less pain the next day. I decided I would try the over-the-counter Benadryl or it's generic equivalent that doctors often put the elderly on to help them sleep better at night. It is acutally an antihistiamine, but makes you groggy too. For me, it wears off quickly in the a.m.. I started out taking 2, but then went to 1 to see if that would work. I have taken it nearly every night for at least 5 yrs. It gets me through the night. I really didn't notice any change in the pain with elavil. I know I have less pain when I sleep through the night, but that doesn't mean I never experience any during the day. I've learned not to expect miracles from any drug. I was told since the pain stems from a neurological source, that only a narcotic like codeine and morphine would probably relieve the pain. Since I don't want to go that route, nor do many doctors, it is not an option for me. I wish you good luck in finding something that works for you, as I've also learned what works for some may or may not work for others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2000)

I've been taking nortriptyline for about 5 years. My doctor put me on it because I wasn't sleeping well. In fact for the past eight years I had never slept thru the nite.I woke up every 2 to 4 hours. I had also complained to her that I thought I had fibro because of pain in my hands and feet and pain in the fibro pressure points. (My mother has fibro.) My doctor started me out on 10mg and told me to build up to 30 mg. After about a month I noticed I was sleeping better and the pain in my hands and feet was better. Also my ibs symptoms were less. I've tried to cut back on my nortriptyline but then I sleep poorly. It does tend to make me groggy in the morning but that goes away as soon as I get up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2000)

I have been taking Zoloft off and on for 3 years. I find that when I go off it for three months or so I have fibromyalgia symptoms-- vague pains all over, heaviness in my limbs, sleeplessness. If I even take 25 mg (1/2 of the lowest dose) every other day, I feel quite an improvement (at least the pain and heaviness abate some). I feel even better at increased dose, but I hate the flat affect (apathy) side effect of Zoloft. My doc says he thinks fibro is an viral inflamation of the nerves that causes the immune system to over react and create arthritis symptoms, because the body can't ID the virus or find it in the "usual" places. He thinks for some reason Zoloft and other SRIs quiet the nervous system. I don't know what I think of all the theories, but I do know that Zoloft improves my "quality of life" so that I'm not crippled by despair over physical symptoms. So, what if I can't cry at sad movies anymore? At least I can make it to the theatre.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Wow, Denise, maybe I should take that. I alway cry buckets at sad movies, happy movies, whatever happens to "touch" me emotionally. Even as a child though, I cried when Lassie finally came home. I am such a schmuck! It doesn't make you cold-hearted does it? I really don't have many bad pain days where I can't go out. It's just once I get out on my feet, I can't last for more than a couple of hours without my abdomen swelling up and giving me pain. It really puts a halt to anymore activity that day. I hate that part. I figure it's because of bowel spasms and my IBS trapping gas with the physical stress of gravity on my colon. I know that sounds bizarre, but I don't know what else to blame it on. After hours of lying curled up in bed after and passing flatus it seems to get better. I really hate it. I guess we all have something we hate about this crazy mixed up "syndrome."


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Eskie,I have fibro and IBS and it is pretty interesting to find out that nortriptilyn?? works so well, my husband has been trying to get me on it so I can have it easier to quit smoking now that you have said it has eased your fibro and IBS I just really might benifit from it. Thanks a Bunch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

DeniseH,I couldn't agree with you more about if you could cry or not just as long as you can enjoy life without pain. I give you two thumbs up for living your life. Its time I give an anti-depressant a try maybe I will be able to enjoy my 3 children more and without so much pain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

Hi Maryann, Yes the nortriptyline has helped especially with my sleeping, but you need to be aware that it has side effects.(Don't they all!!!) The improved sleeping though definitely outweighed the dry mouth and initial weight gain. [This message has been edited by Eskie (edited 02-01-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2000)

Moldie: Do you still take benadryl to sleep and night and does it still work? I have a heck of a time sleeping through the night.


> quote:Originally posted by moldie:*HI Mau, I don't know if I will be much help but want to welcome you. I was started on amitriptyline/elavil when first diagnosed, but I didn't like the groggy feeling I felt in the a.m.. These type of drugs are used to help you get into the deeper sleep stage so your muscles get a ato relax resulting in less pain the next day. I decided I would try the over-the-counter Benadryl or it's generic equivalent that doctors often put the elderly on to help them sleep better at night. It is acutally an antihistiamine, but makes you groggy too. For me, it wears off quickly in the a.m.. I started out taking 2, but then went to 1 to see if that would work. I have taken it nearly every night for at least 5 yrs. It gets me through the night. I really didn't notice any change in the pain with elavil. I know I have less pain when I sleep through the night, but that doesn't mean I never experience any during the day. I've learned not to expect miracles from any drug. I was told since the pain stems from a neurological source, that only a narcotic like codeine and morphine would probably relieve the pain. Since I don't want to go that route, nor do many doctors, it is not an option for me. I wish you good luck in finding something that works for you, as I've also learned what works for some may or may not work for others. *


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yes it did Mau. The last few nites I have been awakened with abdominal pain though, so it doesn't really help for that. I'm hoping I just have a virus, because everything is hurting more, even my eyeballs. I have no constipation or diarrhea though. It feels like methane gas is leaking out my bowel because it has no where to go, (I'm sooo bloated) and it's affecting every muscle. Of course that's silly, but that's what it feels like! This too shall pass, literally, I hope.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mau:I've been taking zoloft for the past 5 years. I found with the fibro, it was a vicious cycle. If I had too many nights of bad sleep, I would start feeling sore and on edge. In the winter months the fibro always got worse and then depression would set in. My doctor suggested zoloft and usually up my dose in the winter and in the summer cut in half or go off of it for awhile. I seem to be okay without it until around August and then I have to start back on it. I don't know if it actually takes the pain away. But it seems make things more manageable. Cause usually when I'm in pain, I'm also cranky. I'm more bearable to live with (ask my husband). I figure if it makes me feel better and helps me cope with the fm better, why not. Until the day they find a cure for this I'll keep on taking my zoloft.


----------

